# 2013 pa fall juices



## ffemt128 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just faxed my pre-order over to Presque Isle Winery for my 90 gallons of PA juices for the fall. Now to check the carboy situation this week so that I'm ready for it when I pick it all up. Whoo Hooo, I can't wait.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, 

90 gallons in carboys? That is a lot of carboys! I would suggest to you that you switch to 54 liter demijohns. Less cleaning and they take up less room.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm in the same boat Doug But I think Ill take my wine out of the tanks before you come so i can skim the top and avoid sediment. LMAO! Really I do plan on doing a bunch of Natives this year. I did a lot of wine last year but nothing local as I was trying to burn through what I had. This year, "I'm back"! I think you and I are a lot a like as to buy many varieties instead of 30 gallons of this and that.
John, Demi johns are beautiful and have a purpose but the are very fragile. I try to grab 12 gallon carboys anytime I can. What I am really leaning towards now is using half kegs. It's a cheap way of having a ss tank and you can't break it. The down side is you can't admire the wine in it either.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Wow,
> 
> 90 gallons in carboys? That is a lot of carboys! I would suggest to you that you switch to 54 liter demijohns. Less cleaning and they take up less room.


 

John,

I actually have 2-15 gallon demijohns. I'm planning on putting them into action when the juice is done fermenting and ready for some aging. Currently I have 22-5 gallon carboys, 7-6 gallon, 1-7 gallon and 4-3 gallon. I have a decent supply of carboys so far. I've also considered a SS tank if I can get one for a decent price.




Runningwolf said:


> I'm in the same boat Doug But I think Ill take my wine out of the tanks before you come so i can skim the top and avoid sediment. LMAO! Really I do plan on doing a bunch of Natives this year. I did a lot of wine last year but nothing local as I was trying to burn through what I had. This year, "I'm back"! I think you and I are a lot a like as to buy many varieties instead of 30 gallons of this and that.
> John, Demi johns are beautiful and have a purpose but the are very fragile. I try to grab 12 gallon carboys anytime I can. What I am really leaning towards now is using half kegs. It's a cheap way of having a ss tank and you can't break it. The down side is you can't admire the wine in it either.


 
Yes Dan,

We did all natives last year and really enjoyed the straight varietals as well as the various blends. We wanted to double our blends this year. We are looking at Concord, Fredonia, Niagra, Catawba, Seyval Blanc, Vidal and I may see about getting some Diamond from Mazza. Our quantities will allow us about 12 gallons of each blend and 6-9 gallons of the varietals.

We bought a Chambourcin last year and I did American and French oak on it. It tastes great but since we bought juice and not early wine, it is almost blush in color. I'm considered trying a blend with Cab to darken it up some. Like I said, it tastes good, just the color is off. Any suggestions.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up 6 gallons of diamond, 18 gallons of concord, 18 gallons of niagra, 18 gallons of fredonia and 6 gallons of Seyval. I got to say hello and chat a littlle with the very busy Runninwolf and spent the day with hopsakid and his wife. All in all our faily had a great day yesterday in Northeast PA.

After arriving home I adjusted all but 1 bucket of Concord to 21 brix. Need to double check today then I'll pitch yeast this afternoon. Last year PIWC recommended 71b so I'll us the same again this year. The Seyval may get d47.


----------



## pjd (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm envious Doug! I cannot participate in this fall's juices. I still have 35 carboys full of Chilean that is not quite ready to bottle and simply do not have the room to run any California or Local juices. It's killing me!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2013)

I stooped after church to get more sugar for the last batch of concord. Came home and all 3 buckets of Concord were in full blown fermentation on natural yeast. The fredonia looks to have started as well. Pitched yeast on everything about 10 minutes ago. We'll see which one takes control.

Phil, having 35 carboys of chilean would be a good problem to have.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2013)

pjd said:


> I'm envious Doug! I cannot participate in this fall's juices. I still have 35 carboys full of Chilean that is not quite ready to bottle and simply do not have the room to run any California or Local juices. It's killing me!



Time to buy some beer kegs (15 gal).


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Time to buy some beer kegs (15 gal).



Sounds like a plan....or some variable capacity tanks....


----------



## pjd (Sep 22, 2013)

Dan, What do you think of Flex Tanks? http://www.flextankusa.com/products/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=96


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I picked up 6 gallons of diamond, 18 gallons of concord, 18 gallons of niagra, 18 gallons of fredonia and 6 gallons of Seyval. I got to say hello and chat a littlle with the very busy Runninwolf and spent the day with hopsakid and his wife. All in all our faily had a great day yesterday in Northeast PA.
> 
> After arriving home I adjusted all but 1 bucket of Concord to 21 brix. Need to double check today then I'll pitch yeast this afternoon. Last year PIWC recommended 71b so I'll us the same again this year. The Seyval may get d47.



Doug thanks for stopping by. I really enjoyed seeing you and Bill even if it was very brief. 



pjd said:


> Dan, What do you think of Flex Tanks? http://www.flextankusa.com/products/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=96



Phil, I see a few of them around. It is certainly a first class way to go with a poly tank. The valves are far superior to many small SS variable capacity tanks.You will either have to place the tank several feet off the floor to siphon wine out of it or buy a pump for racking. I don't think they make the variable capacity lids for them anymore but not 100% sure. 

For $180 (30 gal)for that tank, I thing I like the SS beer kegs better for $30 each (15 gal). The flex sure are a lot prettier though.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 23, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, I see a few of them around. It is certainly a first class way to go with a poly tank. The valves are far superior to many small SS variable capacity tanks.You will either have to place the tank several feet off the floor to siphon wine out of it or buy a pump for racking. I don't think they make the variable capacity lids for them anymore but not 100% sure.
> 
> For $180 (30 gal)for that tank, I thing I like the SS beer kegs better for $30 each (15 gal). The flex sure are a lot prettier though.


 

Dan, Isnt' http://www.flextankusa.com/products/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=84 similar to a variable capacity lid. At least it would make it useable as a variable capacity.


----------



## sjo (Sep 23, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I'm in the same boat Doug But I think Ill take my wine out of the tanks before you come so i can skim the top and avoid sediment. LMAO! Really I do plan on doing a bunch of Natives this year. I did a lot of wine last year but nothing local as I was trying to burn through what I had. This year, "I'm back"! I think you and I are a lot a like as to buy many varieties instead of 30 gallons of this and that.
> John, Demi johns are beautiful and have a purpose but the are very fragile. I try to grab 12 gallon carboys anytime I can. What I am really leaning towards now is using half kegs. It's a cheap way of having a ss tank and you can't break it. The down side is you can't admire the wine in it either.



Dan, do you use these upright or on their sides? It seems that it would be tough to top it off as there appears to be high ridges at the ends of the kegs that would hold oxygen.
SJO


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 23, 2013)

I keep them upright.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 25, 2013)

With the temperatures dropping in the eveings I noticed a significan build up of acid forming on the primaries when stirring the Fredonia last night. Love the smell of fermentation in the morning, or anytime for that matter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 25, 2013)

Doug, I wish you could come into my winery first thing in the morning sometime when fermentations are rolling. As soon as I walk in I quickly open all the big doors as quickly as I can to avoid passing out from all the gas in the air.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 25, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, I wish you could come into my winery first thing in the morning sometime when fermentations are rolling. As soon as I walk in I quickly open all the big doors as quickly as I can to avoid passing out from all the gas in the air.


 
I think I would really enjoy spending a day up there. It would be a good learning experience....


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 27, 2013)

I checked thhe specific gravities of all the juice buckets. I All buckets are currenntly at or below 1.010 with the exception of the Diamond, it's still only at 1.036. Looks like I'll be transferring to carboys this weekend.....


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just finishe up transferring 11 buckets of juice to carboys. Now its just a waiting game. Will rack again toward the end of next month. Need to figure out the racking order to make room for the next 36 gallons. I think the demi johns will be put into service.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 15, 2013)

Everything is progressing along nicely so far. The whites look to be almost clear to the point where I can see through them. The Fredonia is clearing nicely. The Concord this year has a really funky color since it was not fermented on any skins. It's almost a brownish color at this point. Last year ended a nice reddish orange. I know I'm not the only one. Bill said his Concord was about he same color when he saw what mine looked like. All smells good, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 20, 2013)

Picked up my Catawba and vidal from PIWine. Also picked up 6 gallons of bulk cider and 6 gallons of Cherry. Yesterday was a busy day.


----------



## pjd (Oct 20, 2013)

Doug, How are you going to do your cherry?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2013)

Doug lost his .....oh never mind


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 21, 2013)

pjd said:


> Doug, How are you going to do your cherry?


 

I'm not 100% sure yet. I've never done a cherry wine before. The wines I've tasted I've enjoyed. I used D47 yeast since I had it and I've had good luck with it on fruit wines in the past. I'll likely keep 3 gallons a straight cherry as a semi-sweet and then experiment with what is left over. Any suggestions?


----------



## Julie (Oct 21, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I'm not 100% sure yet. I've never done a cherry wine before. The wines I've tasted I've enjoyed. I used D47 yeast since I had it and I've had good luck with it on fruit wines in the past. I'll likely keep 3 gallons a straight cherry as a semi-sweet and then experiment with what is left over. Any suggestions?



how about taking some an blending with some elderberry? I made an ElderCherry and it is pretty good.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 24, 2013)

I racked the Concord into fresh carboys yesterday and also racked the Fredonia into a Demi-John. Will concentrate on the Niagra, Diamond and Seyval this weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I racked the Concord into fresh carboys yesterday and also racked the Fredonia into a Demi-John. Will concentrate on the Niagra, Diamond and Seyval this weekend.



I wish I had all those going right now. I haven't started any grape wine yet from this years harvest.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 24, 2013)

Racked 18 gallons of Niagra and 6 gallons of Seyval Blanc this evening. I now have 4-6 gallon carboys and 5-5 gallon carboys empty. Just enough to transfer this batch of juice to glass when ready in about a week. I'll bottle the 2012 Chambourcin this weekend so that I can free up an extra carboy. Next racking either the niagra or the concord will take up a larger home in the demijohn.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 29, 2013)

It looks like I'll be transferring the latest 8 buckets of juice to carboys on Halloween. I took the day off for my daughter's school Halloween Parade but I'll also take advantage of the time for this as well. Over the weekend the Catawba was at 1.000, the Vidal was at 1.030, the Cherry was 1.054 and the Apple was at 1.020. The Cherry may be the only one held off on. I need to re-check sg on that one before I decide.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 31, 2013)

I managed to transfer the 6 gallons of Apple, 24 gallons of Catawba, 6 gallons of Diamond into glass. The Diamond was from the previous batch of juice that I forgot to transfer. Will transfer the Elderberry in a little bit and the Cherry will be this weekend. It's still sitting at 1.030. 

The Catawba went into 3 6 gallon carboys and a 5 gallon. The 6's were more like 6 1/2. I had to use about a quart of my 2 y/o water wine to top up the 5 gallon carboy. It was actually quite decent tasting. That will eventually get mixed with others so the small amount should not dilute the taste at all.


----------

